# TransferRIP Alternative?



## itee (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi,

Recently just bought OKI Pro8432WT, looking some advice alternative software for TransferRIP. Appreciate for any recommendation. thanks


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

itee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently just bought OKI Pro8432WT, looking some advice alternative software for TransferRIP. Appreciate for any recommendation. thanks


Hello itee,

Digital Factory OKI TT Edition v10 is all you need. This software supports the OKI printers listed below:

OKI C711WT
OKI C920WT
OKI Pro7411WT
OKI Pro8432WT
OKI Pro9420WT

Contact me for more info.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

itee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently just bought OKI Pro8432WT, looking some advice alternative software for TransferRIP. Appreciate for any recommendation. thanks


Visit CADlink website, there has DF for OKI and trial is available for testdrive.


----------

